# Welche Tutorials, Projekte, Libraries, etc?



## Jedit (25. Aug 2010)

Hi!

Mein Java Kurs den ich gerade besuche ist bald zu Ende und ich möchte danach in meiner Freizeit in Richtung 3D Animation, Spiele, etc gehen. Nur mal zum Lernen und als Hobby. Aus diesem Grund hab ich mich mal umgesehen was es alles für Möglichkeiten gibt, welche Tutorials ich finde, etc. Leider gibt es da soooooo Vieles 

Daher wollte ich fragen ob mir jemand von euch eventuell etwas empfehlen kann. Vielleicht klingt das jetzt für einige etwas übertrieben, aber mein Ziel ist schon ein 3D Rollenspiel mit frei steuerbaren Charakteren die halbwegs menschlich aussehen, beim Gehen und Kämpfen normal aussehen, Wetter soll (in einfacher Form, also nicht zu detailliert) eingebaut werden, eine Umgebung natürlich und Gegner bzw NPCs. Schon klar, das ist kein kleines Projekt ... aber das will ich in den nächsten paar Jahren einfach gerne lernen.

Mir wurde bereits JOGL empfohlen, dazu hab ich derzeit dieses Tutorial gefunden (kA wie gut es ist, hatte noch nicht so viel Zeit alles durchzulesen und hab außerdem keinen Vergleich):
Jogl.info - Alles rund um die Java Bindings für OpenGL

Bei den Links im "Java Games Middleware" Bereich fehlt mir etwas der Einblick was ich brauchen würde, bzw was eh schon in JOGL oder anderen vorhanden ist. Außerdem wurde mir gesagt, dass die graphischen Sachen (zB Häuser, Menschen, etc) mit einem eigenen Programm(?) erzeugt werden. Hat dazu auch eventuell jemand einen Tipp was gut wäre bzw mal eine Bezeichnung für so ein Programm damit ich danach suchen könnte?

Würde mich über Tipps freuen.

mfg


----------



## Tey (27. Aug 2010)

3D objekte kannst du z.B. mit blender erstellen.

java eignet sich eigentlich nicht soo gut zur 3D programmierung. Normalerweise wird C++ mit Directx als engine oder OpenGL benutzt.

noch ein tipp für einen java 3D engine. Home | jMonkeyEngine
einfach mal tutorial da durchlesen. is aber alles auf englisch


----------



## Jedit (27. Aug 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.

C++ ist für mich derzeit leider keine Option, hab damit keine Erfahrung (alles was programmieren betrifft, werd ich nur in Java machen ... natürlich für die graphische Gestaltung wenn möglich eher Tools verwenden). jMonkeyEngine hab ich mir auch schon gedacht und englische Tutorials sind mir eigentlich eh lieber ... wusste hald nur nicht wie gut das wirklich ist, im Vergleich zu anderen.

Jetzt am Wochenende hab ich eh bisserl Zeit, da werd ich mir einiges durchlesen.


----------



## Guest2 (28. Aug 2010)

Moin,

das jogl.info ist leider sehr veraltet. Mittlerweile gibt es jogl1 und jogl2, die Beispiele in jogl1.info beziehen sich jedoch auf Klassen bevor es jogl1 gab. Lesen kannst Du das aber trotzdem, da sich die Theorie und das Prinzip nicht geändert hat. Nur die Beispiele laufen nicht so ad hoc, da manche Klassen nun in anderen Paketen liegen oder gar anders heißen. Auch der Weg wie ein Fenster geöffnet wird hat sich leicht verändert. Wenn Du aber erstmal einen Basecode hast, lassen sich alle Beispiele leicht anpassen.

Z.B zwei Beispiele eines Basecode für jogl1 und jogl2.

Hier im Forum gibt es auch eine ganze Reihe von Beispielen. (Einfach mal nach Fancy suchen (Als Schlüsselwort und als Benutzer, ergibt unterschiedliche Ergebnisse )


Wenn Du Dich ein wenig eingelesen hast, wirst Du dich auch entscheiden müssen ob Du eine fertige 3D Engine verwenden willst, z.B. jME oder selber etwas bauen willst. Eine Grundsatzüberlegung gibt es im Nachbarthread.
(Java3D ist auch "so eine Art" Engine)

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Jedit (28. Aug 2010)

Danke.

Hehe jo dass das Tutorial etwas veraltet ist hab ich schon mitbekommen  Die Sache ist hald etwas anstrengend, da ich wirklich allle Informationen hier übers Forum, Tutorials, Hilfen, etc selber zusammen suche und ich 3D Grafiken davor noch nie gemacht hab.

JOGL hat mir der Professor empfohlen bei dem ich den Java Kurs (ohne 3D^^) mache. Darum ist das mal so der einzige fixe Anhaltspunkt den ich hab.

Was eine fertige 3D Engine betrifft ... ehrlich gesagt, kA was genau die macht. Ich schätze mal so eine Engine stellt einige nützliche Funktionen zur Verfügung, oder? Wenn ja werd ich sicher eine vorhandene verwenden. Diese jMonkeyEngine die Tey gepostet hat, macht auf den ersten Blick einen guten Eindruck .... hab nur gestern die ganze Nacht versucht das erste JOGL Tutorial zum Laufen zu bringen und als ich das hatte, bekam ich bei jedem JFrame und JPanel nen Error^^ Jetzt hab ich Netbeans neu installiert auf (jetzt neu die 6.9 version, davor die 6.8) ... jetzt hab ich eine zu neue plugin Editor Library und kann deshalb eine der JOGL Teile nicht installieren^^

Aber ich werd mir das alles mal ansehn, danke.

mfg


----------



## EgonOlsen (29. Aug 2010)

Was du dir da für den Anfang vorgenommen hast, ist VIEL zu fett. Auch wenn es dem Lernen dienen soll, fang erstmal kleiner an. Es muss nicht gleich ein komplettes Rollenspiel werden und das wird es bei dieser Vorgehensweise auch nicht werden...


----------



## Jedit (29. Aug 2010)

ah du hast das falsch verstanden ... vielleicht hab ichs auch falsch erklährt. Ja das Ziel ist ein rollenspiel, aber in Ettappen.

Anfangen möchte ich mit einigen Tutorials zu dem Thema, damit ich die Grundbegriffe lerne und einige Basics. Danach möchte ich lernen wie man einfache geometrische figuren erstellt und diese steuern zu lassen. Dazu gehört auch die Kollisionsabfrage.

Anschließend möchte ich in Erfahrung bringen was ein geeignetes Programm ist um Figuren zu erstellen (zB ein Flugzeug, Auto, einen Menschen, etc) und wie man diesen Figuren dann eigene Bewegungsabläufe hinzufügt. Weiter gehts dann damit diese Figuren steuern zu lassen.

Schließlich noch eine Umgebung, zB ne kleine Wiese mit 1-2 Bäumen. Nicht zu detailliert aber auch nicht einfach nur ne monoton grüne ebene Fäche. Nice wäre es auch wenn ich da Wind und Regen einfügen könnte. Und dann will ich das hald kombinieren und in Java die Steuerung dazu schreiben.

Und mit Rollenspiel mein ich auch nicht ein rießen Spiel, dass 500 Stunden Spielspaß garantiert^^ sondern eher nur mal was zum Vorzeigen. So 1 spielbarer Charakter, 2-3 NPCs mit denen man reden kann (aber nur 3-4 A4 Seiten Dialog) und die dem Spieler mal 2-3 Aufgaben geben.

Das soll dann das Ergebnis sein und das würde ich dann im Laufe der Zeit (ohne Zeitdruck) immer ein bischen erweitern. Aber das Grundgerüst will ich haben und was herzeigen können. Und immer wenn ich einen Teil neu lerne, will ich versuchen das gleich für das Prjekt zu nutzen. zB das Modellieren eines Spielers, damit ich meinen ersten Charakter in ner Rohform erstellen kann.

Derzeit bin ich gerade bei nem (leider etwas veralteten) JOGl Tutorial. Lektion 1 erstellen einer weißen ebenen Fläche auf schwarzem Hintergrund^^ Immer Schritt für Schritt.

mfg


----------



## Jedit (30. Aug 2010)

Sorry, wollte eigentlich nur editieren aber der Button war nicht da... vielleicht weil ich auf nem anderen PC bin? ???:L

egal. danke nochmal für die Tipps. Ich habe mir jetzt jMonkeyEngine ein bischen angesehn und es macht einen sehr guten Eindruck was die Tutorials betrifft. Und da es viele Dinge von selbst macht (zB Rendering) finde ich es sehr einsteigerfreunlich, da man sich so erstmal auf ein paar weniger Neuheiten konzentrieren kann, diese lernen und später wenn man diese beherrscht kann man immer noch weiter in die Tiefe gehen.


----------

